# Beetle Eats Frog



## Peter Clausen (May 24, 2011)

A controversial subject in captivity, here is more evidence of the natural phenomenon of insects consuming "higher order" animals:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43128183/ns/technology_and_science-science


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 24, 2011)

Wow, please tell me there not in Michigan, or the USA for that matter? I do have a small dog.  :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (May 24, 2011)

That's NUTS! Thanks for posting! =)


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 25, 2011)

MMMMM... thats good eats right there!


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wow, please tell me there not in Michigan, or the USA for that matter? I do have a small dog.  :lol:
> 
> [/quoteThe good news is that they are not usually found in Michigan, but there was an article in 2004 in the Clinton Sentinel, entitled "Where Have All Our Small Dogs Gone?" which described what appears to be this beetle. Don't worry, though. They only swarm every seven years!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 25, 2011)

Well good thing I have my other dog a Bull mastiff standing guard, I have since trained her to hunt and kill all beetle's on sight, Sorry Peter.


----------

